# 2012 Orbea Lineup is now on line



## Slow Ride

When did the new line-up show up on the Web site?

Orbea - Home

No more Onix. Orca Bronze instead. Even the "lesser" Orbea carbon bikes will be styling.

I like that it includes a size 55, with a 165 mm head tube instead of the 150 of my 54 Onix.


----------



## smartyiak

*Interesting*

Interesting that they've decided to go w/ two model names. I wonder if people looking a high-end "superbikes" will move away as anyone can own an Orca. (Yes, I realize they're different...and I can't afford a super bike, so it's all good to me).

I like that they have a BLT model though

-Smarty


----------



## stinhambo

The Orca BTH looks mmmmmmm

Aqua T105, full 105 and full carbon fork for AU$1699?! Great value compared to a Specialized!


----------



## andyoo

The lower end orca frame does not even look identical. the seat post area is different on the lowest 3 models. 2000+ dollar for a 105 orca is not bad though.


----------



## MountVision

From what I can tell, the Onix models are just renamed Orca. The frames still appear to be Onix frames and Onix is displayed on each of the three lower end models. The frames do not appear to be lableled Orca or Onix.

Basically, the prices and specs seem similar to last years Onix lineup. Perhaps there are minor tweaks plus a rebranding!

Trek calls all their carbon road bikes Madones, yet the frames are not all the same.


----------



## Erion929

WTH? TWENTY different Orca models configurations?  Man, that's gonna cause some confusion !

**


----------



## campyc40

Is there a link that explains the difference, besides price, between Gold, Silver and Bronze Orcas? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## amos

MountVision said:


> From what I can tell, the Onix models are just renamed Orca. The frames still appear to be Onix frames and Onix is displayed on each of the three lower end models. The frames do not appear to be lableled Orca or Onix.
> 
> Basically, the prices and specs seem similar to last years Onix lineup. Perhaps there are minor tweaks plus a rebranding!
> 
> Trek calls all their carbon road bikes Madones, yet the frames are not all the same.


The new Orca Bronze isn't a rebadged Onix. It's the new generation Orca's frame with a couple of tweaks incl. round seat tube, traditional style seat clamp and no Gore cables (but still the same headtube cable stops).


----------



## Slow Ride

I didn't study the photo too closely, but bronze may also have the Z-shaped seat and chain stays like the silver and gold. Pretty much the same mold as silver and bronze, except for seat clamp area. Probably same as an Onix with the less expensive carbon grades and layup. Will result in heavier frame than silver or gold, but overall still a nice carbon bike and lighter than steel.

Each new generation of any brand bike should be better than the first days of carbon. This will be the third generation for Orbea, so will likely be an improved bike.


----------



## mimason

This model is on my watch list as a next bike. At first blush it is very confusing with the two models Orca and Aqua then drill down to the Ocra line for find 20 versions: 8 Gold,8 Silver,and 4 Bronze offerings. This is very odd with the cryptic model lettering. Better would have been to do what Specialized does and do a pull down of the different versions/component groups. There is also no explainiation between the difference of Gold, Silver and Bronze carbon. yet there is a appreciable pricing tier.

Under waranty I though this interesting:
Why is orbea the only brand that guarantees its frames for life?
Our monocoque construction will ensure you have no frame problems. And if you do, if your frame has a manufacturing defect, whenever that might happen, we will respond.

Well, I am expecting a response. I just hope it is favorable for me. I assume this is a Spanglish thing but it does not up their stock.


----------



## Orbea-USA

*2012 Orbea line - Bronze Orca*

Thanks for everyone's interest in the new 2012 line. The website is still seeing some tweaks, so that is the reason MountVision noticed that the site still said Onix, when it should have, in fact, said Orca Bronze.

The Orca Bronze is a brand new bike. It is completely different from the older Onix model. Better looks, better ride, better feel. We are very pleased with the Orca Bronze and the price at which we are able to deliver it. We feel this will be a strong bike in our 2012 line-up.

@smarty - BLT is our favorite one too.

@ campc40 - I am not able to post a link for you. However, got to our webpage 
orbea-usa.com and click on the technology tab at the very top. Among the many options that will show up is a button that say "Orbea Carbon G S B". Clicking on it will take you to a great page with all the explanations. There are also lots of good explanations to all of our technologies.


@ Erion929 - we only offer three different frames, but we offer lots of component choices and don't restrict consumers to one or two color per build. We feel as though this is one area of the market which we really stand out!


----------



## MountVision

@ Orbea-USA - Thanks for the update and thanks for monitoring this forum! Please provide some info (or a link) so we can review the differences between the three Orca frames.

Also, if you have any pull, the Registration and Login links on the U.S. Orbea website haven't been working for at least 3 months. I've tried Safari, IE and FireFox. Can you request a fix and/or post a link that does work?

Thanks again.

P.S. Even though my (recently purchased) 2011 Onix doesn't look as good, ride as well or feel as good as the 2012 Orca Bronze, I still love it!


----------



## Orbea-USA

@Mountvision - The forum will not let me post a link, so you will have to go to our website, and then click on the tab that say "Technology" at the top of the screen. Of the many options shown, one will say "Orbea Carbon GSB". That will give you the answers you seek.

We are aware that the registration tab isn't functioning, and we are working on a fix. Unfortunately, it's not a quick fix.

Glad you love your 2011 Onix, it is a great ride!


----------



## mcr23

The Force gold build is verrrry tempting. That or an S5. Choice might drive me crazy...


----------



## knightev

@Orbea-USA-- what is the cable-routing like on the Orbea Orca Bronze? i am really attracted to the athena set-up available in europe (i am living in france).

thanks!


----------



## divest

The Aqua TPX with the alpine white Apex is a good value and looks great. Being a budget oriented cyclist I like that most of the companies are producing some well spec'ed mid range bikes.


----------



## Orbea-USA

The cable routing on the Bronze series Orca is not the same as the Silver or Gold level. The Bornze uses a traditional cable routing as opposed to the Gore DCR found on the Silver or Gold.


----------



## knightev

is it externally routed then on the bronze?


----------



## dfvcador

knightev said:


> is it externally routed then on the bronze?


All cables to f/r derailleur are routed outside, but the silver and gold use the Gore cables which have a tighter clearance/closer to the frame with a very thin plastic sleeve. The internal frame cable is just for the rear brake and its not Gore DCR cable.

I am not sure if Gore has brake cable-ling for the brakes because my Orca Silver produces moderate amount of chattering over chip n seal roads due to that internal rear brake cable. It very annoying since my previous 2010 Orca and 2003 Lobular Liege did not chattered at all.


----------

